# Nice kitty



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

First one of the year.... missed her in my acual cat set two days ago, never did pinch her, she just didn't hit the pan, and then picked her up today in a coyote set about 50 yards away... kinda strange but it works :lol:

Pics were taken with my phone so they're not the best....


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice catch. Is that trap laminated?


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats awsome i do good to catch a **** lol what kind of set did you use and again congrates :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice cat. What are you using there a #2 northwoods? did you 4 coil it?

xdeano


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

take EM' close
Congrats on catching the Putt Tat !!! Thanks for sharng the pics, for a phone the pics a great .....


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks guys!

No the trap is not laminated and yes it is a #2 Northwoods 4 coiled. I don't wanna mess around :lol:

I caught her acually in one of my fox dirt holes... I have my cat set probably 50 yards behind me under a big rock outcrop but somehow she stumbled onto this and I got her here!


----------

